# Configurer SFR sur Mail



## POPCORN (16 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis un ancien client télé2 qui a dû migrer sur SFR.
J'ai un problème : je n'arrive pas à configurer mon adresse email SFR avec Mail, uniquement pour le serveur POP de réception.
Pour le serveur d'envoi : ça marche.
Les explications de SFR sont pleines d'imprécisions...
Je vous remercie de votre aide,
Jean-Luc


----------



## ganou4 (17 Mai 2009)

bonjour,

tu peux essayer avec ça http://assistance-neufbox.sfr.fr/sfr/messagerie/messagerie/fichetech.do?id=50682&type=RichDataSheet
Mais toutefois il semblerait qu'il y est des problèmes avec SFR en ce moment mais à vérifier.


----------



## ntx (17 Mai 2009)

Vérifie les paramètres d'authentification : est ce qu'ils sont demandés par SFR ? Est ce qu'ils sont remplis ?


----------



## POPCORN (17 Mai 2009)

Je te remercie pour le lien, mais j'ai fait et refait sans succès.
Pour l'emission sur Mail pas de problème ça fonctionne.
Ca fait 2 mois que j'essaye ça commence à me gonfler !
Je vais les appeler, mais si leur hot line est aussi efficace....


----------



## SirEguam (17 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
Je suis un ancien client Neuf, j'utilise donc encore le serveur de Neuf pour la réception alors que les anciens clients télé2 sont migrés vers SFR.
Etant relativement novice sous Mac, j'ai eu quelques ratés au paramétrage de Mail.
Par contre, je te conseille d'utiliser IMAP plutôt que POP car il permet de créer des dossiers pour ranger ses messages sur le serveur et de conserver sue le serveur les messages de la boîte de réception, ce qui est pratique pour les retrouver depuis le webmail.

Voici les points qu'il faut impérativement vérifier pour la configuration de mail :
- le nom d'utilisateur doit être de la forme "monadresse@sfr.fr" (dans l'onglet "Informations du compte" de l'écran "Comptes" des "Préférences")
- le serveur imap doit être "imap.sfr.fr" (dans mon cas "imap.neuf.fr en tant qu'ancien client 9)
- il faut vérifier que l'option cryptage ssl n'est pas cochée (dans l'onglet "Avancé" de l'écran "Comptes" des "Préférences") et que le port est bien 143.
Voila, j'espère que ça pourra t'aider.


----------



## POPCORN (18 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
Je te remercie de ta réponse, j'ai essayé, pareil....
L'assistance technique de SFR, le gars est sympa, mais il n'y arrive pas plus que moi, changement de mot de passe, examen de tout ce qui peut merder, rien.
Finalement, il me dit que mail c'est pas terrible, chargez "thunderbird", je fais, résultat : ça marche pas non plus, grrrr !
Avec télé2 ça marchait impec !!!
Et maintenant que vais-je faire... ben je sais pas.
Jean-Luc


----------



## ntx (18 Mai 2009)

Ce n'est pas un problème de logiciel (et Mail est très bien, je pense que ton interlocuteur ne sait même pas quoi il s'agit) c'est un problème de paramétrage et de FAI qui ne te donne pas toutes les informations.
Ceci dit tu as deux solutions :
1/ tu menaces de résilier ton abonnement s'ils ne sont pas capables de te dire comment accéder à ton mail
2/ tu ouvres un compte chez un autre fournisseur; c'est ce que j'ai fait en me disant qu'il valait mieux décoreller service de messagerie et FAI, vu que ton FAI tu risques de le quitter un jour.


----------



## POPCORN (24 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
Ca y est, Mail recoit mes emails.
Il y a une manip non indiquée par la hot line :
Dans la messagerie SFR, aller dans boite de réception
Param^tres
Email
Transfert et POP3
Cocher le protocole POP des messages
Mote de passe POP
Confirmation
valider

Retourner dans Mail et voilà,
Jean-Luc


----------



## POPCORN (6 Juin 2009)

Bien, SFR, ça a marché 15 jours, et depuis hier je ne peux à nouveau plus lire mes messages depuis Mail.
Je n'ai rien modifié, crac, c'est venu d'un coup " avant d'être mort, il était bien vivant"
A suivre,
Jean-Luc


----------



## alberto o (18 Juin 2009)

J'ai le même problème avec SFR et mail. Avec Tele 2 parfait, maintenant avec SFR rien ne marche !! Moi, comme toi, nous n avons rien demandé. Nous avons payé et payons pour un service qui maintenant n'est plus là. Leur Hotline, ils ne connaissent rien au Mac ! Je n'arrive même plus à avoir acces à la messagerie sur internet !
Evidemment ils se doivent de faire quelque chose pour nous aider ou nous rembourser du préjudice. Nous sommes plusieurs dans ce cas (j'ai vu d'autres discussions sur ce même sujet) !!!
Demain je les appelle à nouveau au 1077, mais cette fois-ci j'enregistre la conversation et je demande à parler à un responsable.


Ciao


----------



## SulliX (20 Juin 2009)

C'est le gros, gros bordel la migration vers SFR...

Moi aussi j'ai eu des problèmes d'identifiants..

Mais maintenant ça marche.

Attention a bien cocher "relève POP" dans les parametres de la boite en passant par le webmail !


----------



## christ (26 Juin 2009)

au secours j'ai tous essayer pour recevoir mon courrier pop imap et tous se que vous avez écrit  sur mail impossible envoi ok mais pas de réception 
christian


----------



## T@TOO (28 Juin 2009)

Bref je suis l'auteur d'un autre message, qui a lire vos problème de connexion ressemble bien a n valse de la part d'sfr .

Avez-vous des problemes sur vos adresses gmail ?

Pouvez-vous vous connecter sur la messagerie (hotmail) d'sfr?

Pour ma part après plusieurs remaniement, je recois sur pop ( aprés quinzine jours sur imap = gros bordel) et je peux envoyer des mails ( sans pièces jointes uniquement).


----------



## kezaos (26 Janvier 2010)

> Adresse de messagerie : votre adresse email principale en xxx@sfr.fr
> Nom d'utilisateur ou de connexion: votre adresse email principale en xxx@sfr.fr
> Mot de passe : le mot de passe POP que vous avez défini ci-avant
> Serveur de courrier entrant POP3 : pop.sfr.fr
> Serveur de courrier sortant SMTP : smtp-auth.sfr.fr, port 587 (avec authentification)

en faite tout réside dans le serveur smpte qui est "smpt-auth.sfr.fr"
et mail va te dire qu'il ne peut d'identifier la il faut faire conf manuelle
Bon courrage


----------



## SulliX (27 Janvier 2010)

Petit déterrage de topic on dirait...

Je pense que la situation est un peu stabilisée depuis chez SFR


----------



## tsss (27 Janvier 2010)

SulliX a dit:


> Petit déterrage de topic on dirait



Tout petit même, on a vu bcp mieux . ça mérite même pas un cdb :rateau:


----------



## chafpa (27 Janvier 2010)

kezaos a dit:


> > Adresse de messagerie : votre adresse email principale en xxx@sfr.fr
> > Nom d'utilisateur ou de connexion: votre adresse email principale en xxx@sfr.fr
> > Mot de passe : le mot de passe POP que vous avez défini ci-avant
> > Serveur de courrier entrant POP3 : pop.sfr.fr
> ...


Et c'est pour cela que le mois dernier quand j'ai switché, j'ai conservé mon serveur pop neuf après m'être cassé les dents sur ce problème


----------



## Marteaub (31 Janvier 2010)

J'avais le même problème depuis environs 3 jours : plus aucun message relevé dans mail sur ma messagerie xxx@neuf.fr, alors même que je n'avais rien modifié sur mail. :mouais:

Tout vérifié et essayé : paramètres du compte, serveur, création d'un nouveau compte....

Et puis tout bêtement je me suis connecté au webmail neuf/sfr. J'avais environ 150 messages sur leur serveur. 

J'ai supprimé la grande majorité de ces messages directement dans le webmail, et depuis je reçois de nouveau mes mails dans mail normalement. 

En fait, c'était juste ma boite neuf qui était saturée ou quelque chose comme ça.


----------



## tsss (31 Janvier 2010)

Marteaub a dit:


> .
> En fait, c'était juste ma boite neuf qui était saturée ou quelque chose comme ça.



D'ou l'intérêt de passer au protocole imap (compatible avec le 9 entre autres), afin de pouvoir gérer au mieux sa bal depuis Mail !  

Et donc éviter de saturer son webmail.


----------



## bouleyp (7 Mai 2010)

kezaos a dit:


> > Adresse de messagerie : votre adresse email principale en xxx@sfr.fr
> > Nom d'utilisateur ou de connexion: votre adresse email principale en xxx@sfr.fr
> > Mot de passe : le mot de passe POP que vous avez défini ci-avant
> > Serveur de courrier entrant POP3 : pop.sfr.fr
> ...





MERCI BEAUCOUP.   Votre astuce "smtp-auth.sfr.fr"   a été d'une efficacité phénoménale.
Nous sommes sauvées, après plus de 1h de recherches.
Gros bisous, nous sommes heureuses,  Sam et Dani


----------

